# Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!



## Siff-Cop (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo Hollandfischer

So habe von einem Niederländischen kollegen einen Angelladen gesteckt bekommen wo man *die groote vergunnig und Limburg verguning* bekommt ohne in einen Verein einzutreten!!!! 
Dies ist dann auch kostengünstiger und beträgt nur 17€. Hab mir dann noch in einem anderen Laden in Kerkrade die *Maasplassen vergunnig* 6€ und die *Sportvisakte* 9,5€ geholt und jetzt kann es wieder los gehen. 
So war es bis jetzt am günstigsten oder wie sieht das bei Euch für Holland aus??? 

Also der Laden(Flamingo) liegt kurz vor Maastricht im Meersenerweg
(zwischen Meersen und Maastricht). Wer noch mehr infos braucht melden. 

tot ziens


----------



## powermike1977 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

hehe, du reisenhengst! 
da haben wir unsere auch her...allerdings bist du trotzdem in einem verein...mehr oder weniger passiv. 
gruss-und auf ein neues!
mike


----------



## the doctor (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Ich denke mal das du trotzdem in einem Verein bist........In den Papieren steht nämlich drinn, das du in einem Verein sein musst!

Sagt mal......ich habe mir die Karte beim Bergsma geholt...
Ist der Kranenweiher(oder so) der grosse Stausee?


----------



## Siff-Cop (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hey powermike 
Nagut kann schon sein da war noch ein Wisch dabei den ich mir noch nicht so genau angesehen habe. Aber beim Bergsman hätte ich das doppelte geblecht.

Achso, ich glaube die haben keinen eigenen See oder Teich und von daher fallen die Jahresbeiträge weg, ja genau so war es.


Hey powermike alles klar soweit, müssen demnächst nochmal an die Maas!!!


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Habt ihr auch Papiere für Mastricht?

Beim Bergsma und beim Leo waren die bisher nicht dabei, da das Fischereirecht Mastricht wohl privatisiert wurde.

Die Papiere sollen "in Kürze" folgen...

Achtet darauf, wenn ihr in Maastricht eure Würmer auslegt...


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Ihr habt aus mir einen sehr dumm und erstaunt dreinblickenden Leser gemacht. (Grote) Vergunning und Sportvisakte sind mir geläufige Begriffe, da ich sie mir ja jedes Jahr neu kaufe.
Dann gibt es also noch dir Limburg und die Maasplassen-Vergunning. Dann gibt es noch extra Papiere für Maastricht?

Ist mal jemand so nett und schreib mal auf was so alles gebraucht wird, um an der Maas(Plassen) etc.

Für NH brauche ich nur die beiden erstgenannten Papiere und ich bin etwas ratlos.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Mac Gill (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Bei meinen Papieren war so eine Übersetzung ins Deutsche dabei, die hat mir meine Fragen alle beantwortet.

Sportvisaktie ist denke ich allen klar...

Ich habe mal Nachgeblättert -> in der groten Vergunning sind in dem beigefügtem Heft (ab Seite 125) nur die Maas, Lateralkanaal und Julianakanaal enthalten. 

Nederweertkanaal, die diversen Häfen oder die vielzähligen Bäche von Limburg sind dann in der Limburg Erlaubnis 2005 mit dem beigefügten Heftchen enthalten.

Die Maasplassen (Koeweide, Zuidplass (Hatenboer), olderplassen, etc. sind in der Maasseen Erlaubnis, ebenfalls mit beigefügtem Heftchen aufgelistet, bzw. enthalten.

Für die Seen in Kerkrade gibt es dann beim Bergsma die SKSR Vergunning.

Und wie gesagt, in den ganzen Papieren ist ab diesem Jahr keine Erlaubnis für Maastricht und Umgebung enthalten. Was dadurch erlaubt ist weiss ich nicht, da ich dort eigenlich nie angele.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte zur Verwirrung beitragen...

@Wedaufischer
Was ist NH?
Wenn wir auf die Plassen mit dem Boot wollen, brauchst du die Massplassenvergunning (Maas Seen Erlaubnis)


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

moiin!
maastricht hat das fischereirecht privatisiert? da muss ich noch mal zum flamingo zum interview...waere doch ne riesen frechheit. habe letztes jahr nur gehoert...dass der hafen an den pietersplassen niocht mehr zum anglen frei ist...weil die leute angst um ihre boote hatten.
@siff-cop: auf jeden fall muessen wir hier mal demnaechst wieder unsere fische aergern...nachdem weihnachten so coole angelsachen durch den schornstein kamen . 
mal was anderes...habt ihr von dem bootungl;ueck an der staumauer bei borgharen gehoert? da vermissen die 2 maenner, weil sie die wehrmauer mit samt boot heruntertgefallen sind...an der stelle haben knollwinst und ich letztes jahr noch geangelt...kam gerade im NL fernsehen...krass.
mike


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*



> @Wedaufischer
> Was ist NH?
> Wenn wir auf die Plassen mit dem Boot wollen, brauchst du die Massplassenvergunning (Maas Seen Erlaubnis)


Danke für den Hinweis.

NH=Nord Holland. Da schaue ich dann immer rein, ob sich in dieser Gegend etwas verändert hat. Den Rest Hollands lasse ich dann einfach aus, da ich dort eh nicht "mein Unwesen" treibe.
Massplassen-Vergunning ist neu, aber war mir schon klar, da ich darüber schon gelesen hatte. Nochmals Danke. Dein Angebot ist top. Näheres in den nächsten Tagen. :m


----------



## marca (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo Holandfreaks,
war mir gestern beim Bergsma auch meine Papiere holen.
Der sagte mir, dass das mit Maastricht schon letztes Jahr gegolten hätte, also das mit den Extrapapieren.
Aber in der Stadt werde ich sowieso nicht Angeln.
Lieber nochmal am Burggraben ein nettes Treffen , so mit Feuer und Rauch.


----------



## powermike1977 (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

ole ole...marca!
diese art von treffen hoert sich gut an!!! ich bring n stahlvorfach mit 
mike


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

neenee, das Stahlvorfach bekommt er von mir :q


----------



## Lucio (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo Leute,

  was ist Bergsma? Ist das ein Angelshop? ;+
 Ich hab mir die Papiere beim Leo geholt, und da war auch 2004 Maastricht nicht mit drin. Was ist das denn für eine SKSR Vergunning? Für die Teiche an dem Schloss in Kerkrade? Ich war noch nie da. Lohnt es sich denn, und bekomme ich diese Vergunning auch wenn ich die Papiere beim Leo gekauft habe?

  Grüße Lucio


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Jan Bergsma ist der Angelladen in Kerkrade.
An der Burg in Kerkrade ist der "Schlossteich" da kann man schon mal Zwischendurch angeln gehen ohne weit zu fahren. Direkt daneben ist auch ein STausee, an dem ich selber aber noch nicht geangelt habe.
An dem Schlossteich war letztes Jahr ein "kleines 2. NL-Boarditreffen :q :q :q" das in diesem Jahr bestimmt noch einige male wiederholt wird.

Man kann sogar eine Tageskarte für diese Teiche holen, da sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## Lucio (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hi, 

  danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wo ist denn der Angelladen in Kerkrade?
 Lohnt es sich einen Schein für Kerkrade zu holen? Wenn es da gut ist, wäre es eine gute Alternative, denn bis zur Maas sinds halt immer 50km.

  Ciao Lucio


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Es ist halt anders -> und nicht so weit.
Ich fahre da gerne mit meine kurzen hin, der ist 6 Jahre und hat noch nicht die ausdauer für einen Ganzen Tag. Das ist dann prima mit ner stippe oder Matchrute.
Beim letzten treffen dort hat marca einen stattlichen Hecht verloren, nachdem er (auf meinen falschen Rat hin) auf seine geflochtene vertraut hat und das Stahlvorfach weggelassen hat.
Es ist also alles drinn -> und muss auch laut Papiere sofort wieder zurückgesetzt werden (alles!)

Bergsma ist in Kerkrade direkt an der Feuerwehr. Ist leicht zu finden, aber schwer zu erklären...ich meine der hat aber auch eine eigene Homepage -> einfach mal googeln.

Ob es sich lohnt, muss natürlich jeder für sich selber ausmachen...


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

@Lucio
Kommt dein Nickname daher, dass du Brasilien oder Bayernfan bist?


----------



## Lucio (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

@ Mac Gill: 

 -Bergsma ist in Kerkrade direkt an der Feuerwehr. Ist leicht zu finden, aber schwer zu erklären...ich meine der hat aber auch eine eigene Homepage -> einfach mal googeln.

  alles klar, ich weiß wo die Feuerwehr ist.

  -Kommt dein Nickname daher, dass du Brasilien oder Bayernfan bist?

  Nee, meine Frau ist Portugiesin, und ich angel halt sehr viel in Portugal. Lucio ist portugiesisch und beutet Hecht.

  Ciao Lucio


  P.s.: Ich bin Alemanne |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## marca (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Aha, noch ein echter Alemanne!
Sehr gut!
Das schreit ja geradezu nach dem "dritten!" AB-Treffen, Sektion Südlimburg.
Ich verspreche auch, nicht auf MacGill zu hören und auf meine "Wolfsbarsch-
Kombo" ein Stahlvorfach zu machen.Ich Idiot!!
Um sich ein Bild von Kerkrade zu machen, kann man auf die Seite von Bergsam gehen www.vofbergsma.nl
oder Ihr schaut mal auf unsere "Der-Raubfischangler.de" Homepage.
Da sind einige Fänge und Impressionen zu sehen.


----------



## Siff-Cop (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hey Jungens

also mit meinen Papieren scheint alles klar zu sein. Hatte ja doch ein wenig bammel als wir gestern am Brandtplass von zwei Politie mannen kontroliert worden sind. Ich mein ich wußte, dachte ,hoffte wir machen alles richtig und nach denn rechtlichen Bestimmungen. Aber wenn die Jungens vom Staat da sind und fragen holen sie mal bitte die Angel aus dem Wasser und dann zum toten Köfi sagen "nein das darf nicht", hat man doch das gefühl irgendwas finden die Verbrechens bekämpfer! Aber siehe da wir sind nett und freundlich geblieben haben denn Limburger dialekt drauf gelegt, die Zeile in dem begleit Heftchen der Maasplassen Verguunig gezeigt wo drin steht das man es doch darf und alle Papier übergeben. Als die gemerkt haben wir machen alles so wie es sein muß, lassen denn Müll hier nicht liegen(wir hatten Demonstrativ einen kleinen Müllsack schön ersichtlich an einen Stuhl geknotet) und versuchen holländisch zu reden ist alles glatt über die Bühne gelaufen. 
Naja wir waren zumindest sehr erleichter da das unsere erste kontrolle war und es nichts zu beanstanden gab. 
Ich hoffe das das in denn nächsten Jahrten weiterhin so gut klapt habe da schon ganz andere dinge gehört. z.B. für ne liege ohne darauf zu Schlafen,  95€uro Strafe

*@Knollwinst hattest du nicht mal ne Internetseite gefunden wo aufgelistte war wie hoch die Strafen sind? kannste die noch mal hier rein setzten? Danke*


Jo so'n AB treffen müssen wir noch mal starten. Da bin ich dabei aber viehleicht können wir ja dann mal zur Maas! (ich kenne keinen guten Platz!)


goed dames en herren kijk voor sachte wegen
gruß Dirk


----------



## marca (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Ich sach doch; so wie man in den Wald hineinruft ,so schallt es auch heraus.
Wenn man den niederländischen Überwachungskräften dann sogar mit ein wenig Niederländisch entgegenkommt, siehts in der Regel sogar noch freundlicher aus!
Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen und auch keine Probleme, auch mit holländischen Anglern.


----------



## Lucio (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach doch; so wie man in den Wald hineinruft ,so schallt es auch heraus.
> Wenn man den niederländischen Überwachungskräften dann sogar mit ein wenig Niederländisch entgegenkommt, siehts in der Regel sogar noch freundlicher aus!
> Ich hatte bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen und auch keine Probleme, auch mit holländischen Anglern.


 
  Genau so, wenn man selbst freundlich ist und sich an die Spielregeln hält, hat man nix zu befürchten.
 Ich hatte übrigens noch nie Probleme mit HOLLÄNDISCHEN Anglern!!!!!! Ganz im Gegeteil, wenn die merken das man nicht zur Fraktion derer gehört, die alles entnehmen und versauen, ist man eigentlich sehr willkommen.

  @marca: Super Seite und tolle Fänge|supergri

  Gruß Lucio


----------



## Siff-Cop (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

goede morgen!!!!

wollte nur nochmal kurz darauf hinweisen das zu der grooten verguning, Limburg verguning und der Maas plassen verguning, jeweils ein Heftchen gehört wo die Bestimmungen und einzelnen Gewässer angegeben sind und diese Mitgeführt werden müssen. Leider hatten 2 meiner Freunde diese am Samstag nicht dabei, weil der Händler der uns die verguningen verkauft hat vergessen hat sie ihnen mitzugeben. Ich hatte sie noch aus dem letzten jahr und wußte auch das man sie dabei haben muß. Naja die beiden anderen wußten es halt nicht(wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil). Und dann kam der liebe Herr Förster und wollte nun alle Papier sehen und da die beiden die Bestimmungen nicht dabei hatten mußten sie einpacken. Da es sowieso eine Stunde vor der Abreise war, war es auch kein großes Problem und Strafe gabs zum Glück auch nicht. Der Förster meinte nur wir sollen dem Verkäufer der uns die Vergunnigen verkauft hat sagen das er ein Arsch...h ist.
Gut jetzt müssen die 2 nur nochmal zum Händler und die Bestimmuneg abholen was natürlich sehr ärgerlich ist. Aber trozdem da steht man als Ahnungsloser Angler dumm da und hat sich auf denn Händler verlassen und dann war es doch nicht richtig.

Achja , als uns am Donnerstag die Polizei Kontroliert hat war alles ok.

Also denkt an alles.

Petrie


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Der Händler muss nicht unbedingt die Heftchen dabei geben, da diese mehrere Jahre gültig sind. Wenn er z.B. gefragt hat, ob sie die Papiere vom Vorjahr hatten (Gibt ja oft Rabbat dann...) braucht er nur das Zettelchen mit den Änderungen für 2005 dabei zu geben.

Hinweise sollte er auf jeden Fall geben...


----------



## Mac Gill (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Ich habe mir die Papiere nochmal angetan -> zum Neederweertkanaal steht geschrieben, dass 1 Hecht, 3 Zander mitgenommen werden dürfen.

Habe ich da was falsch gelesen -> ich war bisher der Meinung, dass Hecht ganzjährig NL-weit geschützt ist.


----------



## the doctor (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Was....?????Für ne Liege, ohne drauf zu liegen, 95€!!!!Strafe????
Da habe ich ja bis jetzt immer Glück gehabt .....Die ticken doch nicht mehr sauber !!!!!!!
Das gleiche Problem ist ja auch das Schirmzelt, der eine sagt so und der andere so#d ....Einmal musste ich es abbauen und ein Kontrolleur wies mich sogar drauf hin es aufbauen zu dürfen,..


----------



## Siff-Cop (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

@McGill

soweit ich weiß ist es an jedem Gewässer anders, mit de Snoek (Hecht).


----------



## Lucio (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

@McGill

  Das mit dem Hecht ist abhängig vom Gewässer. In der Maas selbst darf man ihn, bis auf einige Ausnahmen, mitnehmen. 
 In dem Hefchen zu den Maasplassen sind die einzelnen Seen ja aufgelistet. Wenn da steht dass man keinen Hecht in Besitz haben darf, ist er halt geschütz. Steht aber bzgl. des Hechts nichts in der Seenbeschreibung, dann ist er nicht geschützt.
  Ich hoffe das stimmt so |kopfkrat , wenn nicht, dann korrigiert mich bitte

  Gruß Lucio


----------



## Öcher (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo Leute, 
ist nicht direkt zu eurem Beitrag was, aber ich wohne in der nähe von Kerkrade und such schon seit längerem einen vernünftigen Kanal wo ich Raubfische fangen kann. Wohne erst seit circa 2,5 Jahren in Holland und mich langweilt es mittlerweile nur an den angelweihern in Kerkrade, Heerlen und Landgraaf rumzulauern. Kann mir mal jemand vernünftige Vorschläge machen wo ich am besten auf Hecht und Konsorte angeln kann? Ich meine ne Ortsangabe und so. Oder noch besser wäre es man würde zusammen hinfahren, eine mitfahrgelegenheit wäre da. Liebe Grüße Daniel


----------



## Dudzi (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hi Daniel ! #h 
Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, wo du in deiner Nähe am Besten gezielt auf Hecht angeln kannst, doch kann ich dir das Gebiet um Wessem (Niederwertkanal, Koeweide usw.) an's Herz legen. Dort hast du eigentlich gute Chancen, wenn du es z.B. auf Zander oder Barsch abgesehen hast. Habe im letzten Jahr dort einige Hechte als "Beifänger" überlisten können. Leider ist es für mich immer noch unklar, wo der Hecht geschützt ist oder auch nicht. Um also gar kein Risiko einzugehen, wird er dann von mir auch nicht gezielt befischt.
Wenn du nähere Angaben benötigst, dann melde dich doch einfach.
Bis dann, Torsten #6


----------



## Öcher (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hi Dudzi,

in Holland darfst du den Hecht ganzjährig nicht mitnehmen, also setz Ihn lieber wieder zurück, hohe Geldstrafen oder/auch Visakte für immer entzogen werden!!!! :c 

Groetjes Daniel |wavey:


----------



## Siff-Cop (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo Öcher

erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Board!!!!! Ha die Angelgemeinde der Aachener Anglerboard Mitglieder, die in Holland fischen wird ja immer größer#6 !!!!!

Soweit ich weiß ist das mit dem Hecht in Holland von Gewässer zu Gewässer anders kommt immer auf die jeweiligen  Bestimmungen an!!!!! Also ich kann dir wie Dudzi schon geschrieben hat die Maasplassen, die Maas oder Julianakanal oder die ganzen anderen Kanäle die in der Umgebung vom Maastricht bis Roermond sind sind empfehlen!!!!!!!! ALso wenn du ne Karte von Limburg(NL) hast wirst du die schon finden.Hier ein Link zu ner Karte von denn Maasplassen(Maasseen)http://www.maasplassen.com/german/index_dui.htm.
Ich hoffe Dir hilft das ein wenig weiter von Aachen sind die ca 50km entfernt.
Aber bedenke das du die Maasseen erlaubnis brauchst!!!
Wenns noch fragen gibt bitte melden.
Schönen gruß 

Dirk
PS: gib mal Maas, Julianakanal oder Maasplassen ind die Suchfunktion ein da findest du bestimmt noch mehr.

Petrie 
hier noch ein Bericht von Lucio über die sache mit denn Hechten.



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Hecht ist abhängig vom Gewässer. In der Maas selbst darf man ihn, bis auf einige Ausnahmen, mitnehmen.
> In dem Hefchen zu den Maasplassen sind die einzelnen Seen ja aufgelistet. Wenn da steht dass man keinen Hecht in Besitz haben darf, ist er halt geschütz. Steht aber bzgl. des Hechts nichts in der Seenbeschreibung, dann ist er nicht geschützt.
> Ich hoffe das stimmt so |kopfkrat , wenn nicht, dann korrigiert mich bitte
> 
> Gruß Lucio


----------



## PetriHelix (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Moin,

also mit Hechten mitnehmen wäre ich in NL ganz vorsichtig. Die Bestimmungen sind dort meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz klar. Teilweise fahren wir z.B. beim angeln mit dem Boot über mehrere Gewässerabschnitte. Für jeden dieser Abschnitte gibt es andere Vorschriften was man mitnehmen darf, bzw. wie viel man mitnehmen darf. Je nachdem wo man dann gerade kontrolliert wird, kann das böse ins Auge gehen. Nachdem was ich so gehört habe wird es in 2-3 Jahren in NL einen Lichtbildausweis  für Angler geben. Angeln geht dann nur noch mit diesem Ausweis und der kann dann von der Behörde entzogen werden (für mehrere Jahre). Das ist wohl notwendig, da einige Leute es zu derb übertreiben. Heisst also wenn man erwischt wird kann es sein das man 5 Jahre nicht angeln gehen darf (als Beispiel), da man keine neuen Papiere bekommt. 

Und was ich bis jetzt gehört habe ist, das die Geldstrafen nicht gerade niedrig sind.


----------



## Lucio (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo,
was PetriHelix da schreibt kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich aber fische vom Ufer aus und bin dann halt nur an einem See/Kanal oder Maasabschnitt, von dem ich natürlich die Bestimmungen kenne. Wenn man da den Hecht mitnehmen darf, und mir gerede danach ist, dann mache ich das auch.
Auch vor den Kontrollen habe ich keine Angst weil ich nichts verbotenes mache, keinen Dreck liegen lasse und nicht breit bin. 
Wenn die Polizisten merken, dass man nicht zu denen gehört, wegen welchen all diese Verbote und Reglementierungen erlassen wurden, dann sollten die einen auch nicht mehr auf´m Kicker haben, nur weil man ein D auf´m Auto hat.
Aber trotzdem, im Zweifelsfall zurück mit dem Hecht. Zander schmeckt eh besser |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß Lucio


----------



## Gavor (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo leute 

ich hab auch die sport visa karte aber was brauche ich noch alles um in holland angeln zu dürfen????|kopfkrat


----------



## Wedaufischer (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*



			
				Gavor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo leute
> 
> ich hab auch die sport visa karte aber was brauche ich noch alles um in holland angeln zu dürfen????|kopfkrat


Schau mal hier oben rein.


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hollandfischer
> 
> So habe von einem Niederländischen kollegen einen Angelladen gesteckt bekommen wo man *die groote vergunnig und Limburg verguning* bekommt ohne in einen Verein einzutreten!!!!
> Dies ist dann auch kostengünstiger und beträgt nur 17€. Hab mir dann noch in einem anderen Laden in Kerkrade die *Maasplassen vergunnig* 6€ und die *Sportvisakte* 9,5€ geholt und jetzt kann es wieder los gehen.
> ...



Hallo,
schöne Grüße vom Dirk aus Kempen!

Ich habe eine FRage zu der Sportfishkarte!!!

Ich beangel nur die Maas zwischen Venlo und Arcen und fahre ab und zu bis Arcen Leuckermeer (oder so).
Stimmt es,das ich dort nur die Sportfishkarte für 9,50€ brauche?
Oder muß ich noch die kleine,oder große Verguining haben?
Es kann Dir noch nicht einmal die Frau am POstschalter sagen,wo ich die Verguining gekauft habe!
Aber da die Maas ja kein Privates oder Gepachtestes Gewässer ist,kann ich mit vorstellen,das ich dort nur die Sportfisherkarte brauche!
Das Leucker-Meer ist ja auch ein Nebenfluss oder Gewässer der Maas und gehört zur Maas!

Bin Dankbar für jede Antwort hier!

Danke und Gruß
vom
Testsieger67 ( Dirk)|wavey:


----------



## Siff-Cop (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo Testsieger#h 

allso für die Maas brauchst du eigentlich nur die Sportvisakte, aber dann bist du im angel eingeschränkt. Das heißt du darfst *nicht *mit Kunstköder angeln und auch nur mit einer Handangel angeln. Wenn du mit 2 Handangeln und mit Kunstködern angeln möchtest brauchst du die groote vergunning. 
Wie das am Leucker-Meer ist weiß ich nicht, dürfte aber nicht anders als  an der Maas sein es seih denn du brauchst dort noch einen extra Erlaubnis oder nen Tagesschein.

Hier findest du alles über die Sportvisakte und mit welcher Erlaubnis du wie angeln darfst!!!!!!


Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
adi'e :m


----------



## Wedaufischer (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Moin Dirk (Siff-Cop),

2 Doofe ein Gedanke.    Da warst du ein wenig schneller. #6 Ist genau das, was ich dem anderen Dirk auch schreiben wollte.

Wichtig ist das Kleingedruckte auf dieser Seite: *Bitte informieren Sie sich über Ausnahmen und zusätzliche Einschränkungen.* Das ist in jedem Fall beachtenswert, denn wenn die richtigen Papiere fehlen, kann es schon mal etwas teurer werden.

Hinweis: Guckst du auch hier


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo,
das ist in Holland immer so eine Sache.
Ich komme von der Grenze und mir konnte noch nie einer,egal in welchem Laden oder Postamt ich war,sagen,was ich genau an Papieren brauche!
Ich glaube die Holländer wissen es vor lauter Bestimmungen selbst nicht mehr.
Oder sie kassieren lieber von uns die Strafen?

Kann mir denn mal einer sagen,wo ich diese Papiere in der Nähe von Venlo günstig bekomme???
Wenn ich 200km fahre,dann sind sie nicht mehr günstig für mich!

Vielen Dank und Spaß beim gemeinsamen Hobby!!!

GRuß Dirk
(Testsieger NRW)


----------



## Lachsy (26. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Dirk frag mal bei http://www.eurotackle.nl nach, der sitzt in Venlo

mfg Lachsy


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (27. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Moin Moin,
Danke Dir!!
Das wäre ja Super,direkt bei mir um die Ecke!!!

Werde gleich mal nachschauen.
Danke und schönen Tag noch!!!
Gruß Dirk


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (27. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo,
habe mir die seite von Euro Tackle angesehen.
Jetzt muß ich nur noch den Laden finden in Venlo.
Wenn er genau so gut ist wie die Webseite,dann war es ja ein Super Tip.
Denn hier in meiner Ecke gibt es nicht mehr so viel gute Angelgeschäfte.
Gute evt. doch,aber ich gehe immer mal gerne in einen Laden gucken und habe dann gerne was fürs Auge und kaufe nichts auf Bestellung oder dem Katalog.
Und hier in Kempen,oder auch in Krefeld und Umgebung,gibt es nur kleine Läden!!
Also danke!!!
Werde,wenn ich in der Ecke bin mal schauen wie der Laden ist!!!

Schöne Woche noch und Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

dirk, ich war schon da, viel  auswahl , also nimm dicke patte mit 

weg beschreibung kann dich nur ungefähr sagen, da wir endweder über die kleine Grenze, straelen-Herungen kommen bzw von der Bahn A40 kommen.

Wenn wir also in den kreisverkehr reinkommen , dürfte es die 2 wieder raus sein, bzw Von der autobahn die erste wieder raus, dann bis zur Ampel, an der ampel links, gradeaus bis zur grossen Kreuzung, dann rechts, jetzt fährste bis das der  ersten Schweller auf der strasse auftaucht, direkt dahinter Links. da müsstes du da sein.  Ob es jetzt exakt stimmt, weis ich nicht mehr, war anfang des jahres da

mfg Lachsy


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (27. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hey Lachsy,
das war aber schnell mit der Antwort! hi

Ich komme von der A40,da ich in Kempen wohne.
Also wenn ich über die Grenze fahre,
dann oben links Richtung Kreisverkehr und die erste rechts raus,dann müsste Ich am Einkaufszentrum vorbei kommen?
Dann an der Ampel links!
Da bin ich vor ca. 2 Wochen mit einem Freund runtergefahren,weil wir mal an der Maas gucken waren.
Hatte nichts gesehen,aber ich kenn mich in der Ecke aus und dann wird es nicht schwer sein,dort den Laden zu finden!!!
Vielen Dank nochmals!!!!
Bis dann!!!
Gruß Testsieger NRW 
( Dirk )
PS:Hört sich gut an mit dem Laden und ich bin ja in 10-15 Min. da.
Das ist für mich schneller als nach Krefeld oder woanders hin zu fahren.


----------



## Lachsy (27. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Lachsy,
> das war aber schnell mit der Antwort! hi
> 
> Ich komme von der A40,da ich in Kempen wohne.
> ...



das Einkaufszentrum müsste auf der rechten seite sein , oder? 

hab dir den weg mal eingezeichnet, den roten weg, den blauen gibt Map24 vor 







mfg Lachsy


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (28. September 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo uns schönen guten Abend!
Ups......,jetzt bekomme Ich noch ne Karte dazu. hi|kopfkrat

Na ja,bin ja auch blond!|supergri

Super,jetzt kann es nicht mehr schief gehen.
Ja das Einkaufszentrum ist auf der rechten Seite.

Aber da ein Angelladen,das hätte ich vor ein paar Jahren nicht gedacht.
Genau in der Ecke hat mann vor ein paar Jahren eine Wohnsiedlung abgerissen.
Dort konnte man mit dem Auto endlang fahren und sich die vielen schönen Fenster der kleinen Häuser anschauen,wo die leichten Damen vom Handtaschenschwenkergewerbe:k gesessen haben und auf Kundschaft gewartet haben.
Und zu allem noch,weil es i einer Wohnsiedlung war,fuhren die Kinder mit den Rollern und der Rädern dort auch noch auf und ab.
Hatte gedacht,das ich in Brasilien wäre,aber nicht in Holland.
Aber in Holland ist auch alles möglich wie man sieht.

Nochmals besten Dank an Dich!!!
Werde den Laden mal in den nächsten Wochen besuchen und bin gespannt,was es da gutes gibt?

Das Board ist schon ne tolle Sache,es hat nur einen Haken,das ich nur noch vor dem Internet sitze.
Erst habe ich mir einen VW T4 Bus vor ein paar Monaten gekauft,den wollte ich dann etwas ausbauen.
Da hing ich nur in den Foren für den Bus rum und habe bis heute kaum etwas auf die Reihe bekommen.
Jetzt bi ich ein paar Tage im Board und sitze hier jeden Tag stundenlang und gucke nur was die anderen so aschreiben.
Hoffe nur,das ich auch mal wieder vor lauter Board zum Wasser komme!#d
Aber freue mich,das es so eine Super Seite gibt.

Schönen Abend noch.
Gruß Dirk|wavey:


----------



## hans 58 (25. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Tach erst einmal#h 

Wie man sieht, bin ich neu hier 

Hab mich bis hierher durchgekämpft und bin verwirrter den je|rolleyes 

Ich angel nur in Holland ( Maas ) und hatte bis jetzt eigentlich kein schlechtes Gewissen|kopfkrat 

Angelberechtigung im Paket gekauft, und los gehts#6 

Nun möchte ich allerdings von zuhause aus die letzten WE in diesem Jahr an Rhein, Ijssel oder Twenthekanal angeln, den die Campingzeit ist vorbei:c , und lese eine Unmenge an Einschränkungen, gut, das ich hier darauf aufmerksam geworden bin  sonst währe es unter Umständen Teuer geworden#q 

Hat jemand den einen oder anderen Tip für mich betreffs der oben genannten Gewässer;+ 

Habe die Federative Vergunning " De Oude Ijssel"
und die "Beheerseenheid Twenthe Kanalen"
Konnte bei der letzteren selbst mit Map24 nicht herausfinden, an welchen Gewässerabschnitten ich angeln darf#c


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*



			
				hans 58 schrieb:
			
		

> .......an Rhein, Ijssel oder Twenthekanal angeln,


 
willkomen on Board


leider kann ich Dir zu diesen Gewässern nichts sagen. Aber viehleicht weiß ja einer was ;+


----------



## robi_N (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

ich habe da mal ne frage ich war in maastricht und habe diesen blöden laden Flamingo gesucht und das schon 2 mal! ich finde das ding einfach nicht.  ich war mit nem kollegen auf dem motorrad unterwegs und haben auch ständig leute gefragt aber wir haben den laden einfach nicht gefunden. kann mir mal jemand die genau adresse von dem laden geben weil bei map24.de findet der auch keine Meersenerstraat in Maastricht.

danke schon mal robert!


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo Robi

excuus,pardon,verontschuldiging, sorry und entschuldigung#t  

Es heißt nicht 
Meersenerstraat

sondern 

*Meersenerweg*

dann findest du es auch beim Routenplaner.


----------



## powermike1977 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*



			
				hans 58 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach erst einmal#h
> 
> Wie man sieht, bin ich neu hier
> 
> ...




moinsen!
@siff-cop: schickst die leute wieder kreuz und quer durchs land...frechheit ! 

@hans 58: wenn du da an den von dir gennanten gewässern ageln gehts, sach mir doch mal bitte wie die region heisst, bzw. die provincie (bundesland). in deinen angelpapieren hasst du ein relativ dickes büchlein mit gewässern bekommen. da stehen die einzelnen gewässerbestimmungen zu den dazugehörigen provinzen. wenns irgendwelche sonderbestimmungen gibt,dann kannst du dich da informieren (wenn du n bissl holländisch kannst-wenn nicht setze den textteil einfach hierein und einer von uns übersetzt es dir). glaube aber hier irgendwo was gesehen zu haben, wo der komplette kram schon überstzt steht. 

gruss,
mike

@robi : der stadtteil in dem der flamingo laden ist heisst "nazareth". weiss nicht ob man da blind rein- und sehend wieder herausfahren kann, aber das sollte beim ansprechen von passanten vielleicht auch noch ne kleine hilfestellung sein.


----------



## uba56 (2. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*

Hallo hans58|wavey: mit der sportviskart und der Grote Vergunning kannst du in ganz Holland angeln ,auch am Twentekanal und Ijssel,einige Gewässerabschnitte sind von Vereine gepachtet da mußt du eine gesonderte Lizenz vom Verein haben.Sollte es doch mal vorkommen das du in sol ch ein Abschnitt mal Angelst und Kontrolliert wirst ,so wirst du freundlich darauf hingewiesen den Platz zu verlassen.#cOhne Strafe.Aber am Twentekanal kannst du überall Angeln.Sehr viele Kontrollen.Die Karte sportviskart könnt ihr im Postamt kaufen Grote Vergunning müsst ihr Nachfragen.Ihr braucht in keinen Verein zu sein.Twentekanal sehr gut für Karpfen,Ijssel gut für Aal und Zander.


Mfg.

uba56


----------



## robi_N (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angelpapier für Holland ohne Verein!!!!!*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robi
> 
> excuus,pardon,verontschuldiging, sorry und entschuldigung#t
> 
> ...





aha alles klar. ist ja kein problem. mal sehen ob ich es jetzt finde.

danke erstmal 

robert


----------

